# Anybody tried Pancetta?



## john3198 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm going to start some Hi Mountain Buckboard this weekend. But, I was looking at the Pancetta reciepe in Ruhlman & Polcyn's "Charcuterie". If you are not familiar with Pancetta, it is Italian and a salt and spice cured pork belly that is not smoked.

Sounds really good. Not sure about the drying phase. They recommend hanging for 2 weeks at 50-60F after rolling it up and tying it. They then state that they hang it in their kitchen. Unless these guys are in Norway, which they aern't, they ain't gonna have a 50-60 F kitchen.

Question for you guys - how important is the drying phase and how important is the temperature? Will a dry in a 70-75 degree interior room be a problem?


----------



## bassman (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=Pancetta

Try this.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2010)

Dang - I cant get my garage that low even right now in this time of year 
maybe I can empty my wine cooler and try it


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 9, 2010)

I have some hanging. It is in a back room in my office, which is behind my house. The temp here is good for the 60-70 degree temp. at least this time of the year. Go to m. ruhlmans blog... search ruhlman pancetta. you will see a pic of his hanging in the kitchen.

Here's the link:

http://blog.ruhlman.com/2009/06/home...-pancetta.html


Love pancetta and it is expensive at the store. I hope mine turns out good. Will post pics when I get to my main computer.


----------



## john3198 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Mac. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't worry the clothes in the closet are old and should be given to charity. 

Temp was 62 F this morning and usually remains 60-65 when it is cold this time of the year.


----------



## got14u (Feb 9, 2010)

what's the humidity you are suppose to keep it at?


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 9, 2010)

In Ruhlman's book Charcuterie, it says humidity of 60. Haven't checked mine but usually humidity is not a problem for us, unless it is too high. The outside today is around 60 and the temp is 42. The room where the pancetta is hanging is not heated so I think the humidity would be about the same as outside.

Too darn cold for me but I am a spoiled south Texan.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking roll! 

But more importantly, is that a worn box set of "For the Last time - Bob Wills & The Texas Playboys" in your stack o' wax? What a great set!


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, Bob Wills it is. Also noticed that the last album is The Ventures. You have to be in your 50s to know about that though. There are also some:

Jan & Dean
Gary Lewis and the Playboys
Hermans Hermits

mgwerks, I see you are in the Hill Country. We are now Central Texas music lovers. Greune Hall, Floores and the like.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heck there billybob I think I have a herman hermits or two in my stack. Now the pancetta thats a nice roll you have there and how long do you have to leave it there??? I have pancetta on my list and then some good ole salami also. Don't you have to cure it with prague # 2 cure and you don't heat that one either. I saw and bought some salami in Germany while we were there and it was so soo good and it was hanging in the corner of the trailor in an open air market.


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 9, 2010)

Just going with the instructions from Ruhlman's book...Which agree with other information I have read. It was cured with Plain Pink Salt 

The book says to hang for 5-7 days (if left flat, like one piece you see in my picture) or 2 weeks, if rolled.


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 10, 2010)

Third day of hanging. Temp has stayed in the low 60s (59 today). It is turning a darker color and looking very good. No smell except for the herbs etc. Dry to the touch but not too dry. Seems the humidity has remained OK. Don't have a way to measure that. I set up a probe thermometer and also one of my microchip sensors (tied into my computer). Both agree within a degree.


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 10, 2010)

Did check the humidity outside (there is a humidity sensor on my weather station). It is 55-60 and the window is open a little so I assume the inside humidity is close to that.

Looks like all conditions are good for the hanging (sounds like a Western movie huh)

Unfortunately these conditions don't exist very often here in S Texas. Will have to work quick and stock it away in the freezer.


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 10, 2010)

MBalli:
I saw a recipe that did say to use #2 but others say #1. I am sooooooo confused. (with my blonde accent)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is the Ruhlman recipe....
http://leitesculinaria.com/7054/reci...-pancetta.html


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 13, 2010)

took down the slab and tried some. It was good. A little salty but that is about right since it is used as a seasoning for other dishes.

Got another one curing in the fridge. It seems to work out well with the center (thinner) part of the belly. It is easy to roll.


----------

